# The Perfect Face



## Wunderlust (Jan 30, 2014)

So, I was reading up on the "perfect face," and apparently the dimensions are 1.618, whatever that means. Anyways, I came across Anaface - Facial Beauty Analysis - Score Your Face which tells you how scientifically beautiful your face is to other people. I got 9.36 out of 10 which makes me pretty happy *Happy Dance,* but really, I call BS because I believe that everyone perceives beauty differently.

What's your opinion on all of this, o' scienc-ey people?


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Beauty isn't about how symmetrical a person's face is, it's about how attractive it is, Rosie O'Donnell could have the most symmetrical face in the world but she's still ugly.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Beauty is a very fine balance between the normal and the strange. Girls are hot specifically because they aren't normal, but are normal. They have eccentric features, but grounded in normalcy. Strangeness is necessary for beauty, but taken too far, and it is worse than average. It's a knife's edge. Beauty requires commonality in some areas, and eccentricity in others. Strangeness is like a polish on average. Don't want to overshine though.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I learned something pretty interesting about faces recently.

Symmetrical faces are perceived as more beautiful, most people are familiar with that.

But recently they've found that unsymmetrical faces are more _memorable_. 

Just a fun way to see beauty as fleeting and humanity as eternal.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Science said I was ugly. :sad:


----------



## Wunderlust (Jan 30, 2014)

googoodoll said:


> Beauty isn't about how symmetrical a person's face is, it's about how attractive it is, Rosie O'Donnell could have the most symmetrical face in the world but she's still ugly.


Ah ha it tis about the personality?



FearAndTrembling said:


> Beauty is a very fine balance between the normal and the strange. Girls are hot specifically because they aren't normal, but are normal. They have eccentric features, but grounded in normalcy. Strangeness is necessary for beauty, but taken too far, and it is worse than average. It's a knife's edge. Beauty requires commonality in some areas, and eccentricity in others. Strangeness is like a polish on average. Don't want to overshine though.


I love this. I want to write it on my wall. Beautiful.



Kevinaswell said:


> I learned something pretty interesting about faces recently.
> 
> Symmetrical faces are perceived as more beautiful, most people are familiar with that.
> 
> ...


Super Philosophical. Yes, I once knew a girl who everyone love. She had the perfect face, (huge boobs) anyways, eventually, everyone realized, she was so attractive to men because she was so genetically "perfect" but in the long run she was quite average for the very same reason.


----------



## Wunderlust (Jan 30, 2014)

zazara said:


> Science said I was ugly. :sad:


If that is you in your profile, than I say science can be scientifically wrong in my mind. You are gorgeous! This is why I don't like these tests! Humanity should be doing sciencey things to make people feel better and less media struck!


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Wunderlust said:


> Ah ha it tis about the personality?


This isn't about personality, on the contrary her personality is just as bad if not worse.


----------



## Wunderlust (Jan 30, 2014)

googoodoll said:


> This isn't about personality, on the contrary her personality is just as bad if not worse.


Yeah, that's what I meant. If anyone has a crap personality even if they are (not necessarily talking about Rosie) aesthetically good looking, they automatically are ugly in my eyes.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Wunderlust said:


> If that is you in your profile, than I say science can be scientifically wrong in my mind. You are gorgeous! This is why I don't like these tests! Humanity should be doing sciencey things to make people feel better and less media struck!


Aw, thank you. roud:

Science can only do so much though. It's up to the individual to make themselves feel better about their appearance. Self-esteem is key. If anything, I believe fashion culture is more to blame. Stick thin models and clothes that cost 1000x the amount it actually took to make the product. The whole industry is strangely distorted in a way when you really look into it.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

wtf... i got 0?!?


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

@Wunderlust

Aside from joking, do you know the average score most people get? I'm guessing it's on a bell curve with 5 being the mean? I can't find any data on this thing.

I actually tried it on my face and I stand at an unimpressive 7.87; i don't know if that's good or average. Though I'm not Caucasian so that might be a contributing factor.


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

zazara said:


> If anything, I believe fashion culture is more to blame. Stick thin models and clothes that cost 1000x the amount it actually took to make the product. The whole industry is strangely distorted in a way when you really look into it.


I don't think that's the problem, the problem is that people feel inferior when they see models and etc instead of using it as motivation or inspiration to better themselves.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Dragunov said:


> I don't think that's the problem, the problem is that people feel inferior when they see models and etc instead of using it as motivation or inspiration to better themselves.


The model lifestyle isn't healthy to begin with. Many have eating disorders or take drugs to stay thin. It's not as natural as it seems. Using them as an inspiration will probably lead to feeling even more inferior. Though lots of people do of course through fashion magazines and such.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Wunderlust said:


> So, I was reading up on the "perfect face," and apparently the dimensions are 1.618, whatever that means.


Um.. this is phi.. or the golden ratio.. very common in nature. Based off of a very famous sequence of numbers called the Fibonnacci sequence.

Very interesting.. I can go on and on about this


----------



## virtual (Feb 20, 2014)

It says my face is perfect except for my big nose.


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

zazara said:


> The model lifestyle isn't healthy to begin with. Many have eating disorders or take drugs to stay thin. It's not as natural as it seems. Using them as an inspiration will probably lead to feeling even more inferior. Though lots of people do of course through fashion magazines and such.


This is true but it just takes common sense and some research to see how far you should take your goals, instead of blaming lack of self esteem on models and etc.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Dragunov said:


> This is true but it just takes common sense and some research to see how far you should take your goals, instead of blaming lack of self esteem on models and etc.


It's not blaming models, it's blaming the industry itself for setting such standards of beauty. Many models don't look like that by nature, they look like that through taking drastic measures. Common sense isn't so common. I speak from experience.


----------



## Wunderlust (Jan 30, 2014)

DualGnosis said:


> @Wunderlust
> 
> Aside from joking, do you know the average score most people get? I'm guessing it's on a bell curve with 5 being the mean? I can't find any data on this thing.
> 
> I actually tried it on my face and I stand at an unimpressive 7.87; i don't know if that's good or average. Though I'm not Caucasian so that might be a contributing factor.


I was actually wondering about how different races affect the computers opinion, haha and I really have no clue. I do know that Angelina Jolie scored an 8.4, which leads me to believe that this anaface thing is ridiculous, cause she's pretty near perfect, and I'm definitely not better looking than her.



ENTrePeneur said:


> Um.. this is phi.. or the golden ratio.. very common in nature. Based off of a very famous sequence of numbers called the Fibonnacci sequence.
> 
> Very interesting.. I can go on and on about this


"or whatever that means," is generally what I say when I'm idle and haven't done my research, but I have now been looking more into "the golden ratio" and it is quite interesting. Everything's interconnected!


virtual said:


> It says my face is perfect except for my big nose.


Interesting! Mine was the same, except it says my nose was a bit thin for my something or other.


----------



## Wunderlust (Jan 30, 2014)

@zazara yeah, they look like they do because they take drastic measure and most people use a ton of Photoshop.


----------



## virtual (Feb 20, 2014)

Wunderlust said:


> Interesting! Mine was the same, except it says my nose was a bit thin for my something or other.


 I have done this thing before and I always get about an 8. All this measures is symmetry. There are still many other factors that determine how good a person looks.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Wunderlust said:


> "or whatever that means," is generally what I say when I'm idle and haven't done my research, but I have now been looking more into "the golden ratio" and it is quite interesting. Everything's interconnected!


I figured. I just wanted to share my love of math with you.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I so don't think symmetry = beauty at all.

I did the test various times with the same photo & the reasons why stated the same, what changed was the number at the start, I varied from a 7. something to a 8.4 the last time.
& to be honest I'm not the prettiest person, or at least I don't get alot of compliments or from my perspective I don't think I'm the best looking.

It depends on your facial features and how well they mesh together.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure a photo of Gollum got a higher score on that thing than Angelina Jolie...


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Whoever is doing this is brave, I would dread my score. Thinking a 2 if I were lucky! BS though anyway lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

zazara said:


> Science said I was ugly. :sad:


I just think you're a cutie pie :happy:

Deathstroke on the other hand is a fugly mfer:


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Everyone seems to be getting 7-9,
Seems like this app just loves everyone,
Admittedly I've done it myself,
But this is so basic and doesn't take into account cultural influences on 'looks',
And unique personal preferences,
I mean if there were darker skinned people here,
I can bet you good money that in MOST Asian cultures,
And African cultures that'd work against them,
Or if some people had rounder noses,
Or their eyes weren't wide enough,
There is no such thing as a 'perfect' face,
And never will be.

I don't see why this is in the science section,
Beauty has more to do with sexual hormones and psychology


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

You're as pretty as you feel and feelings of prettiness in action reflect beauty!


----------



## Snoopy (Jun 5, 2013)

The Proof said:


> Deathstroke on the other hand is a fugly mfer


All deathstrokes hate humans. You don't hate humans, do you?


----------



## InAName (Apr 9, 2013)

Wunderlust said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant. If anyone has a crap personality even if they are (not necessarily talking about Rosie) aesthetically good looking, they automatically are ugly in my eyes.


Same here. It's a visceral thing. My gut-reaction to people with ugly personalities = ugly person. Beautiful personalities shine.


----------



## Pesimpy3 (Oct 20, 2013)

I got 8.24/10, not bad!


----------



## InAName (Apr 9, 2013)

8.1 out of 10.

~Inter-ocular distance too small for eyes
~Nose too narrow for face width (hey I like my small nose)
~Your face is too narrow/long (whatev)
~Your mouth is too wide for your nose.

Here is the pic:


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

So I did the symmetrical analysis of AnnaSophia Robb because she's my girl crush (the sense that I am reverent of her and want to be her) and it said her ears were too long for her nose. WTF? She is stunning. 

Then I did Hunter Parrish because he's hot and I want to marry him. It gave him and 8.44 and said his face was too narrow and the distance between his eyes was too much for his eye size. He's so freaking cute. 

I disagree with this thing because of my tests. Symmetry has nothing to do with beauty.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

I think it's pretty cool and can be used for fun! I got a an 8/10 which is pretty good I guess.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

8.64/10 yeah boyyyyy. 

- Nose too wide
- Face too narrow
- Eyes too far apart


----------



## Wunderlust (Jan 30, 2014)

@InAName You have gorgeous bone structure!
@RainyAutumnTwilight I love long ears though. Reminds me of Elves and I love elves. So do long faces! Haha beauty truly is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## InAName (Apr 9, 2013)

Wunderlust said:


> @_InAName_ You have gorgeous bone structure!


Thank you! <3 <3


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

InAName said:


> 8.1 out of 10.
> 
> ~Inter-ocular distance too small for eyes
> ~Nose too narrow for face width (hey I like my small nose)
> ...


You beat me by .01 -.- But I think you're far more beautiful than me and I would think others may have to agree.


----------



## InAName (Apr 9, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> You beat me by .01 -.- But I think you're far more beautiful than me and I would think others may have to agree.


Aww thank you, that's so sweet. <3


----------



## Haydn (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't know but for some reason whenever I have seen an example of a symmetrical face in articles and so on, it always looks rather average and uninteresting to me.


----------

